# Eye fillet of Beef



## Adrian (Feb 17, 2005)

I have an Australian recipe which uses "eye fillet" of beef. What is this cut equivalent to in the USA?


----------



## JohnL (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm not really positive Adrian,
But they could be reffering to an eye round roast.
John.


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 17, 2005)

I agree.  Eye of round.


----------



## Raine (Feb 17, 2005)

http://www.chickenshop.com.au/morei....249.71.69kSIynN&product_id=618&search_terms=


----------



## Raine (Feb 17, 2005)

Beef tenderloin


----------



## luvs (Feb 18, 2005)

yep. it's tenderloin. i'm positive.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Feb 18, 2005)

Vote is for tenderloin as well.


----------

